# Hipster Hitler, The name says it all!



## Rebel-lion (Sep 20, 2010)

A little web comic I came across

http://hipsterhitler.com/


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 20, 2010)

Goddammit, that's funny XD


----------



## Twink (Sep 20, 2010)

DAMN YOU ARIAL!!!


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 22, 2010)

"I fucking love juice" always gets me laughing


----------



## Redregon (Sep 22, 2010)

i lost it at "Death Camp for Cutie" XD


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 22, 2010)

Redregon said:


> i lost it at "Death Camp for Cutie" XD


 
I was thinking of getting my self one or two t-shirts for my self from there website


----------



## Jude (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh man oh man! XD


----------



## Redregon (Sep 22, 2010)

Rebel-lion said:


> I was thinking of getting my self one or two t-shirts for my self from there website


 
ditto, though i am too chicken to wear one of those kinds of shirts in public. that's on the level of the tShirt-Hell "Koran... Now in 2-ply!" shirt they had.


----------



## Pine (Sep 22, 2010)

that comic made my day, and my respect toward hipsters went up by 0.01%


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 22, 2010)

Redregon said:


> ditto, though i am too chicken to wear one of those kinds of shirts in public. that's on the level of the tShirt-Hell "Koran... Now in 2-ply!" shirt they had.


 I have one or two of my own t-shirts risky, I really want Westside Eastside Genocide one!


----------



## Glitch (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, thanks for giving me something to do for a couple hours.

EDIT:  Damn it, only a few.  MAD FACE


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 23, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Well, thanks for giving me something to do for a couple hours.
> 
> EDIT:  Damn it, only a few.  MAD FACE



I know its short, but hopeful they will churn out some more soon!


----------



## Glitch (Sep 23, 2010)

Rebel-lion said:


> I know its short, but hopeful they will churn out some more soon!


 
YES!
A new one. <3


----------



## Isen (Sep 24, 2010)

I hate this comic more than is excusable.  "LOL HIPSTER" jokes are all so tired and played out already.  Hitler jokes are "edgy" and hipster jokes are "in".  Surely this incongruity is a recipe for endless hilarity!

This comic is an exercise in beating a dead one-trick pony.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 24, 2010)

oh well you cant please them all


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 24, 2010)

I lol'd


----------



## Glitch (Sep 24, 2010)

Isen said:


> I hate this comic more than is excusable.  "LOL HIPSTER" jokes are all so tired and played out already.  Hitler jokes are "edgy" and hipster jokes are "in".  Surely this incongruity is a recipe for endless hilarity!
> 
> This comic is an exercise in beating a dead one-trick pony.


 
You should stop trying to be so edgy yourself.
I dunno, maybe you can giggle a little once that rod is out of your ass.


----------



## Isen (Sep 24, 2010)

Haha, I am about as "un-edgy" as it gets.  I am a pretty bland poster really.

I just get annoyed by lazy humor.  All of the jokes in this comic have been made a million times.  I can't help but see this comic as "Hey guys I am referencing something funny see look isn't it funny".  Chuck Norris jokes, hipster jokes, "make me a sammich" jokes, they're all the same.  Hipsters hate popular things, like things that are obscure, "have it on vinyl", blah blah ok we get it.  

But yeah it's just a comic and if it makes you happy that's cool I guess.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 24, 2010)

I liked the sketch pencils and pacman one, but none made me laugh.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 24, 2010)

Although it is wrong... it is pretty damn funny. DX


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 25, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Although it is wrong... it is pretty damn funny. DX



Thereâ€™s nothing wrong with poking fun at political figures be them historical or current leaders and especially one who is infamous for his barbarity, in fact it should be encourage.


----------

